# Subreport, JasperReports, IReport



## breakthedawn (4. Februar 2009)

Hi 

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Subreport.
Der Report besteht aus einem MasterReport und einem SubReport. Die Data Source ist eine XML Datei. Ich habe die Reports mit IReport erstellt und dort funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Nun möchte ich die Generierung des Dokuments über JasperReports und einem Java Programm steuern.
Das Problem ist, dass das Dokument zwar erzeugt wird und alle Daten auf dem MasterReport korrekt angezeigt werden, aber der Bereich, der den Inhalt des SubReports anzeigen soll, ist leer. Ich bekomme folgende Meldung auf der (Eclipse)  Console:
*net.sf.jasperreports.engine.query.JRXPathQueryExecuter <init>
WARNING: The supplied org.w3c.dom.Document object is null.*
Es sieht so aus, also ob der Subreport nicht korrekt läuft.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Hier noch weitere Infos:
Ireport 3.1.3
JasperReports 3.1.3

Code Auszug:
...
_dataSource = new JRXmlDataSource(pathToXMLFile,".");
parameters.put("SUBREPORT_DIR", pathToJasperFiles );			
parameters.put("PARAMETER_XML_DATA_DOCUMENT", dataSource);  
jasperPrint = JasperFillManager.fillReport(pathToJasperFiles+jasperFile, parameters, dataSource);

JRPrintServiceExporter exporter = new JRPrintServiceExporter();	
exporter.setParameter( JRPrintServiceExporterParameter.JASPER_PRINT, jasperPrint);
PrintRequestAttributeSet aset = new HashPrintRequestAttributeSet();
aset.add(new Copies(attributes.getCopies()));

exporter.setParameter( JRPrintServiceExporterParameter.PRINT_REQUEST_ATTRIBUTE_SET, aset);
PrintServiceAttributeSet serviceAttributeSet = new HashPrintServiceAttributeSet();
exporter.setParameter( JRPrintServiceExporterParameter.PRINT_SERVICE_ATTRIBUTE_SET, serviceAttributeSet);
exporter.exportReport();_
Main Report und Subreport haben die gleiche XML Datenquelle.
Die "Language for the dataset query" ist XPath und der Query text ist entsprechend gesetzt.


Gruß
breakthedawn


----------



## WorstCase00 (27. Februar 2009)

Hy.

Hat denn niemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?
Bei mir läuft nämlich GENAU der selbe Mist. 
Bzw. hast Du vielleicht schon eine Lösung gefunden breakthedawn?

mfg


----------



## WorstCase00 (27. Februar 2009)

Ok, hat sich schon erledigt.
Hab deinen thread bei JasperForge schon gefunden


----------

